
Show HN: Lepak – Chat with people based on city, county, state, country - valehelle
https://lepak.herokuapp.com
======
valehelle
Hello fellow HN, since my country is imposing restriction of movement, I
thought I hack something that allow people to chat with other people based on
location.

Most location chat are based on your radius but I prefer to chat based on the
address instead.

So I created Lepak, a website that allows you to chat based on your city,
county, state, country.

It is a 2 day hack so sorry if the website is buggy(especially the UI on
mobile).

